# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vage klachten

## reijne12

Hallo ik ben Patty, 

Misschien kan iemand mij advies geven of herkent hij of de klachten die ik heb.
Ik ben vorig jaar met Herbalife producten begonnen en de kilo vlogen eraf. Ik ben inmiddels 10 kili kwijt en eigenlijk nog wel iets te zwaar, maar het is al een hele verbetering. Ik gebruik de Herbalife producten niet meer want ik krijg een 'gaat in mijn buik" zo voelde het althans dat was niet echt zo maar ik kreeg in ieder maagkrampen het maagzuur. Ik ben overgestapt op gewoon gezond eten maar ja toch weer 3 kilo aangekomen intussen. Het overgewicht vind ik niet zo erg ik ben ook vrij lang maar ik heb al een half jaar de volgende klachten(ze komen en gaan) pijn op de borst (net of je het aan je hart hebt) en duizelig/wattig gevoel voor in mijn hoofd) Wie o wie herkent dit?
ik weet dat ik weer naar de huisarts moet maar hij wil me vooralsnog niet naar een specialist sturen. Hij zegt dat het eerder stress is. Dat kan maar ik leid geen stressvol leven, ik heb juist een heel leuk leven. Maar wel een druk leven dat wel. Ik let erg op wat ik eet: koffie drink al een geruime tijd niet meer want daarvan werden de klachten op mijn borst erger.
Groetjes van Patty

----------


## Sefi

Hallo Patty,
Het klinkt alsof je 'vast zit' op je bovenrug en nek. Daar kun je zulke klachten door krijgen. Ben je aleens naar een fysiotherpeut of chiropractor geweest voor deze klachten? Ik denk namelijk dat die je wel kunnen helpen.

----------


## reijne12

Hoi Sefi, 

Dat zou best kunnen wat jij zegt. Ik word wel 1x per week gemasseerd door een masseur, maar de hoofdpijn gaat daar niet van over. Misschien moet ik inderdaad een fysotherapeut gaan opzoeken. Ik ben weleens bij een chiropractor geweest maar ik voelde me niet prettig bij die man, dus dat werkt dan ook niet. 
Maar ik wil je bedanken voor het advies. Groetjes van Patty.

----------


## Sefi

Als je je niet prettig voelt bij iemand dan gaat dat inderdaad niet werken.
Vraag dan even of de fyiotherapeut ook 'kraakt', of anders gezegd of dat je een manuele therapeut krijgt. Als het niet nodig is dan zal hij je niet kraken, en kan hij je gewone fysiotherapie geven.
Ik hoop dat je hierdoor gaat opknappen.
Sterkte!

----------


## dotito

@Reijne,

Heb je al eens relaxtherapie/oefeningen gevolgd,jaren geleden had ik ook heel veel last van hoofdpijn werd er echt gek van bij mij was dat ook stress.
Toen ben ik eens doorverwezen naar zo'n kinisist die zich daar mee bezig hield,misschien moet je dat is proberen.Bij mij heeft dat geholpen,maar je moet het wel de tijd geven en je op toeleggen.
En natuurlijk iemand zoeken waarmee het mee klikt want dat is ook zeer belangrijk.

@En die klachten op je borst wijzen eerder in de richting van een soort hyperventilatie.

Ja stress kan heel veel met een mens zijn lichaam doen hé!

Heel veel beterschap!

----------


## reijne12

ja stress kan zeker heel voel doen, mijn huisarts vond het ook. Ik denk ook wel dat het stress klachten zijn, waarschijnlijk een combinatie (lichamelijk en emotioneel) Ik heb mezelf inmiddels aangemeld voor ontspanningstherapie. Ik maak me denk ik ook wel een beetje te druk over van alles en nog> terwijl dat eigenlijk helemaal niet hoeft. Bedankt voor je reactie! Groetjes van Patty

----------

